# inertubes?



## j janeczko (Jan 31, 2016)

do you think inertubes would work for making bands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Some few might. If you can find some natural latex bicycle tubes, they might work. Ordinary black rubber tubes are worthless. The days of scrounging a discarded tube from the local garage and making a slingshot are over.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Some few might. If you can find some natural latex bicycle tubes, they might work. Ordinary black rubber tubes are worthless. The days of scrounging a discarded tube from the local garage and making a slingshot are over.


Yep. Looooong gone like high-button shoes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Other ready available sources : Office rubber bands #105 and #107 or chained # 64's . Exercise bands . Latex tourniquets . Online sources or the vendors here on the forum .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some parts of Africa still have some tires with the old red inner tube rubber in them. Still in use and still sold there on a limited basis. The red bicycle inner tubes you see on E-bay are usable. Not great but they work. I try anything that stretches!!!!! :king:


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

the bladders from footballs work ok... not amazing but better than nothing... 
go for the orange bladders


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Black innertube bands were tested on a video by Bill Hays, he's got that vid on youtube.com somewhere. They do work but have about half the zip of accepted rubber used in slingshotery. The problem is they retract slower than real rubber...they are neoprene, a rubber like compound developed around WW2 to replace hard to get rubber. It was good enough for tires and inner tubes but not for slingshots. The old timers like my dad born in WW1 days remember red rubber inner tubes made of real rubber than they used for slingshot bands exclusively...that was then...not now.

To educate yourself, try a couple you cut from an inner tube just to see...it costs nothing. I've tried it myself making bands only a third of an inch wide, they are prone to break and don't propel the ammo well. I tried wider ones, same thing, hard to pull and didn't retract fast enough. Thud.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I was having some blood tests done a while back and I asked the PA if I could have a half dozen of the rubber bands they use before sticking you. They are not supper strong but a double band set works fairly well.

GP


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I was having some blood tests done a while back and I asked the PA if I could have a half dozen of the rubber bands they use before sticking you. They are not supper strong but a double band set works fairly well.
> 
> GP


Nowadays the tourniquets are latex free . The latex ones a few years back were great !


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Few years back Michelin (and probably Hutchinson) produced latex inner tubes for mountain bike racing. I had a couple and it was a great material but have not tested for shooting. It's simply too expensive to cut .

Michelin still offer latex tubes like this. but again, pricing 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hu/en/michelin-c4-aircomp-latex-mtb-bike-tube/rp-prod20472


----------

